

Livestreaming Google Chrome Announcement @ 10:30 Pacific - panarky
http://www.youtube.com/googlechrome

======
panarky
Sure bets - Cloudprint
(<http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/p/cloudprint.html>), Chrome App Store
(<https://chrome.google.com/webstore/>)

Likely - Chrome OS alpha/beta release (<http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os>)

Speculative - Chrome netbook or tablet released with hardware partner, free or
subsidized 'test drive' of Chrome notebooks

~~~
panarky
Watching it live ...

Chrome Browser:

1\. Google Instant baked into the Chrome omnibox -- type one character,
favorite page loads

2\. Very fast PDF reader baked into the browser -- can load 1,990 page PDF in
less than a second

3\. Hardware (GPU) graphics accelaration in the browser

4\. Chrome beta was V8 engine had 16x better Javascript performance ... today
adding 'Crankshaft' to V8, will be 100x faster than IE from 2 years ago
(<http://blog.chromium.org/2010/12/new-crankshaft-for-v8.html>)

5\. Sync bookmarks, themes, extensions across machines

6\. Security sandboxing pioneered by Chrome is extended to plugins like Flash
and PDF

Chrome Web Store

1\. Helps users find apps, allows developers to get paid; rich interactive
apps from NPR, Sports Illustrated, New York Times HTML5 app

2\. Games from EA in Javascript + HTML5 instead of Flash

3\. 120 million regular Chrome users will make this the biggest app store in
the world

Chrome OS

1\. "Nothing but the web" -- browser running as close to the hardware as
possible

2\. Fast boot, suspend with instant resume, reconnects to network subsecond

3\. "Friends let friends log in" -- share your notebook with other people and
preserve everyone's privacy

4\. Offline Google Docs, games, apps -- resync automatically ​when reconnected

5\. Cloud print (<http://code.google.com/apis/cloudprint/docs/overview.html>)

6\. Partnered with Verizon for pay-as-you-go mobile data

7\. All data on the disk is encrypted by default

8\. Partnered with Citrix for 'Remoting' -- demoed running Excel, SAP, CAD/CAM
hosted in the datacenter right in the browser

9\. Notebook pilot program! Jailbreaking built-in!

